# aktuelle spielerzahlen ?



## lausebengel08 (22. November 2008)

servus,

ich habe mir gerade die Meldung zu Tabula Rassa durchgelesen
und finde das schon sehr erschrekend nun frage ich mich ob mit AOC das selbe
passieren kann ? 
habe mal so im netz gegoogelt finde aber keine Aktiven Spielerzahlen hat vieleicht mal jemand ein Tip wo ich da mal was finde?

Ich spiele Hdro und AOC  schon seit der Beta bei AOC zugar 7 Monate vor Relase
und finde das ist genau das game was man schön relaxt nebenbei zocken kann.


Finde es echt zum kotzen wenn AOC das selbe schicksal bekommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie hoch sind den überhaupt solche Kosten um so ein game aufrecht zu erhalten was meint ihr?

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das sowas sehr viel geld kostet 
wenn ich mir 
saga of ryzom spellborn oder GW anschaue bei den geht es doch auch.
Selbst wenn AOC nur noch 50.000 Spieler hat lohnt sich das da? habe leider da nicht viel Plan von.

Lg Lausebengel

PS. Ich fühle mich wohl in Hyboria!!!


----------



## Yaglan (22. November 2008)

Klar bei ein MMO sind 50000 Schon eine menge spieler.


----------



## erwo (22. November 2008)

Hi,



Yaglan schrieb:


> Klar bei ein MMO sind 50000 Schon eine menge spieler.



Ich denke das die Spielerzahlen, wenn auch durch Minen von Moria nicht
mehr ganz so deutlich, von AOC immer noch über denen von HDRO liegen.

Und die jammern ja auch nicht, Funcom hab ich auch noch nicht jammern
hören, jammern tun nur einzelne Community Leute, z.B. bei buffed.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber offizielle Spielerzahlen wären schon mal wieder interessant.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Frocentus (22. November 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Aber offizielle Spielerzahlen wären schon mal wieder interessant.



Interessanterweise waren beim letzten Quartalsbericht (Q3/2008) vom Funcom keine Spielerzahlen von Age Of Conan hinterlegt - im Gegensatz zu Q2 wo sie damit noch angegeben haben.

Funcom hat zwar im dritten Quartal gut verdient, aber das weglassen der Spielerzahlen lässt auch einiges zwischen den Zeilen lesen.

Quelle: www.funcom.com: http://www.funcom.com/wsp/funcom/frontend....H&item=1008
Q3 2008 Financial Report
Financial Report for third quarter, 2008 

Q3 Financial Presentation
Financial report presentation for the third quarter, 2008


----------



## Revington (22. November 2008)

lausebengel08 schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> ich habe mir gerade die Meldung zu Tabula Rassa durchgelesen
> und finde das schon sehr erschrekend nun frage ich mich ob mit AOC das selbe
> ...



Hi,

wie ich bereits in einem Kommentar zur Tabula Rasa Meldung geschrieben habe, wird Funcom eher Pleite gehen, bevor die eine ihrer Haupteinahmequellen dicht machen. Die betreiben auch noch Anarchy Online und das dürften mit Sicherheit Weltweit höchstens noch 20000 Leute spielen.

Ich kann AoC zwar nichts abgewinnen, allerdings kannst du bei FC beruhigt sein, die AoC-Server gehen bei denen nicht so schnell Offline, da Funcom was das betrifft wie AO beweist, eine etwas andere Geschäftspolitik betreibt.


----------



## Niko78 (22. November 2008)

GW braucht keine monatlichen Gebühren und somit gehe ich davon aus, dass AoC auch mit wenigen Spielern nicht gleich vor der Pleite steht.
Anderes Beispiel = DAoC. Auch da laufen die Server noch, obwohl uralt und im Vergleich zu anderen MMOs sicher nur mehr eine handvoll Gamer. Trotzdem wurde immer wieder was erweitert.


----------



## etmundi (22. November 2008)

Mythic hat mal geschrieben, daß sie für WAR ca. 500.000
bräuchten, um finanziell über die Runden zu kommen.


----------



## Bundesbaer (22. November 2008)

Ähm ich glaube da hast du etwas falsch verstanden. Soweit ich weiß hatten sie geschrieben, das es ab 500.000 Abonnomenten ein wirklicher Erfolg (auch finanziell) wäre, das ist schon ein Unterschied ob nun über die Runden kommen oder gut Geld verdienen. Ich such die News mal eben raus.


----------



## Asenerbe (22. November 2008)

lausebengel08 schrieb:


> Wie hoch sind den überhaupt solche Kosten um so ein game aufrecht zu erhalten was meint ihr?
> 
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das sowas sehr viel geld kostet
> wenn ich mir
> ...



Das kann dir hier *keiner* beantworten!

Diese Vergleiche zu anderen Spielen ( Spiel X kommt mit 50.000 Spielern aus, und läuft schon 10 Jahre....) ist kompletter Unsinn.

Es gilt da einige Faktoren zu berücksichtigen.

Wie lange war die Entwicklungszeit, und wieviel Kohle wurde da verbrannt....
Wie groß ist das bestehende Team das am Spiel weiterarbeitet, und wieviel Kohle wird dabei wieder verbrannt...
Wie sieht die Finanzlage der Firma insgesamt aus..... ( Hat man z.b. 4 gut laufende Spiele produziert, kann man ruhig ein 5tes "mitziehen" das weniger rentabel ist, aber man es aus Imagegründen nicht stillegen will... )
usw.

Die Spiele wirtschaftlich miteinander zu vergleichen ist also wirklich kompletter Schwachsinn.


Ob und wann die AOC Server still gelegt werden weiss einzig und allein FC!
Spekulationen darüber sind eigentlich Zeitverschwendung, aber dazu sind Foren ja da.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niko78 (22. November 2008)

Zeig mir mal einer eine Firma die nur reinbuttert und die Kosten nicht gedeckt bekommt. Das kann sich auf Dauer niemand leisten und somit muss dieses sogenannte "Kleinvieh" immer noch genug abwerfen, um über die Runden zu kommen.


----------



## Asenerbe (22. November 2008)

Niko78 schrieb:


> GW braucht keine monatlichen Gebühren und somit gehe ich davon aus, dass AoC auch mit wenigen Spielern nicht gleich vor der Pleite steht.




Nach dieser Logik hätte Tabula Rasa nie pleite gehen dürfen!
Die hatten auf alle Fälle mehr Abonennten als GW! 

Ob ein Spiel rentabel ist, sieht man wie oben erwähnt, als Ausenstehender sicher nicht an den Accountzahlen!


----------



## Brummbör (22. November 2008)

Frocentus schrieb:


> Interessanterweise waren beim letzten Quartalsbericht (Q3/2008) vom Funcom keine Spielerzahlen von Age Of Conan hinterlegt - im Gegensatz zu Q2 wo sie damit noch angegeben haben.
> 
> Funcom hat zwar im dritten Quartal gut verdient, aber das weglassen der Spielerzahlen lässt auch einiges zwischen den Zeilen lesen.
> 
> ...



FC hatte schon bei veröffentlichung des zweiten quartalsberichts angekündigt keine weiteren spielerzahlen mehr zu nennen.


----------



## Niko78 (22. November 2008)

Asenerbe schrieb:


> Nach dieser Logik hätte Tabula Rasa nie pleite gehen dürfen!
> Die hatten auf alle Fälle mehr Abonennten als GW!
> 
> Ob ein Spiel rentabel ist, sieht man wie oben erwähnt, als Ausenstehender sicher nicht an den Accountzahlen!



Bei dem Thema Tabula Rasa bin ich "Noob". Warum ist Tabula Rasa pleite gegangen?


----------



## Ellrock (22. November 2008)

Für 2009 ist eine Expansion nach Korea geplant. Ich denke bei AoC besteht zur Zeit keine Gefahr das es eingestellt wird.

Sie haben auch  irgendwann eine Aktion für die früheren Spieler angekündigt - die nach dem Release gegangen sind. 

Echte Testaccounts fehlen auch . Wenn das Spiel stabil ist wie jetzt und noch Content kommt - dann werden sie auch Testaccounts rausbringen.

Und nächstes Jahr wird sicher auch ein Addon kommen. Es war irgendwann ja schon mal angeschnitten sind.

Nein - Funcom hat mit AoC noch große Pläne.


----------



## Ellrock (22. November 2008)

Niko78 schrieb:


> Bei dem Thema Tabula Rasa bin ich "Noob". Warum ist Tabula Rasa pleite gegangen?



Tabula Rasa ist ein Spiel und geht nicht pleite höchstens die Frima . Aber davon stand nichts in den Nachrichten. Die Firma hat einfach entschieden - dass Aufwand und Einnahmen in keinem Verhältnis stehen und macht Ende Februar die Server dicht.


----------



## Asenerbe (22. November 2008)

Niko78 schrieb:


> Bei dem Thema Tabula Rasa bin ich "Noob". Warum ist Tabula Rasa pleite gegangen?







> „Das Game hatte niemals die Spieleranzahl erreicht, die wir uns erhofft hatten“, lautet die lapidare Begründung auf der offiziellen Webseite.


----------



## Pacster (22. November 2008)

Brummbör schrieb:


> FC hatte schon bei veröffentlichung des zweiten quartalsberichts angekündigt keine weiteren spielerzahlen mehr zu nennen.




Stimmt. Zu dem Zeitpunkt als sie den veröffentlicht haben(der kommt ja immer nen Monat oder so verspätet) war ja auch schon ganz deutlich das die Spielerzahlen einbrechen und bereits da weit unter den Zahlen vom 2.Quartal(in welchem alle noch ihren Freimonat hatten) liegen würden. Deshalb haben sie direkt mal angekündigt die Zahlen nicht weiter zu veröffentlichen.....Marketing ist halt ihre Stärke.


----------



## A3junA (22. November 2008)

Asenerbe schrieb:


> Nach dieser Logik hätte Tabula Rasa nie pleite gehen dürfen!
> Die hatten auf alle Fälle mehr Abonennten als GW!
> 
> Ob ein Spiel rentabel ist, sieht man wie oben erwähnt, als Ausenstehender sicher nicht an den Accountzahlen!




GW hat überhaupt keine Abonnenten,  da GW über ein ganz anderes Geschäftsmodell verfügt...


----------



## Niko78 (22. November 2008)

Brummbör schrieb:


> FC hatte schon bei veröffentlichung des zweiten quartalsberichts angekündigt keine weiteren spielerzahlen mehr zu nennen.



Na dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann haben sie eh schon gesehen das sie die Ar...Karte haben, denn wenn es gut gelaufen wäre dann bestünde ja keine Notwendigkeit Zahlen zu verschleiern.


----------



## ogrim888 (22. November 2008)

sind wohl 30000-60000 spieler


----------



## Vicarion (22. November 2008)

habe hier mal eine statistik gefunden:

http://www.mmogchart.com/Chart2.html


demnach hat aoc so ca. 60.000 Subscriber

denke das klingt realistisch

gruß
Vicarion


----------



## Vicarion (22. November 2008)

SRY!!!!!

hab AOC wohl mit TR verwechselt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graugon (22. November 2008)

Fakt ist aber dass sich AOC, mit Einnahmen im niedrigen einstelligen Millionen Euro Bereich, für Funcom niemals lohnen wird. 

Die Portierung auf XBox360 und die Expansion nach Korea bedeuten erst einmal wieder nur hohe Kosten, und ob es in diesen Märkten überhaupt angenommen wird steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt...

Ich bleibe bei meiner Prognose, Ende von Funcom im Februar 2009!


----------



## Revington (22. November 2008)

Graugon schrieb:


> Fakt ist aber dass sich AOC, mit Einnahmen im niedrigen einstelligen Millionen Euro Bereich, für Funcom niemals lohnen wird.
> 
> Die Portierung auf XBox360 und die Expansion nach Korea bedeuten erst einmal wieder nur hohe Kosten, und ob es in diesen Märkten überhaupt angenommen wird steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt...
> 
> Ich bleibe bei meiner Prognose, Ende von Funcom im Februar 2009!



Laut Funcom hat sich Age of Conan bis 30.06.2008 1 Million mal verkauft.
Wenn Sie 7 EUR pro Retailbox verdient haben sind das 7 Millionen EUR.

Nun gehe mich mal von bescheidenen geschätzten 100k Abonnenten aus =~ 1,3 Millionen EUR Einnahmen
x 12 Monate = 15,5 Millionen EUR Nach einem Jahr

Heist, nach einem Jahr hat Funcom nur durch die Verkäufe bis 30.06.2008 im Juni 2009 gut 22,59 Millionen EUR mit AoC eingenommen, wobei keine Retailbox-Verkäufe nach 30.06.2008 berücksichtigt sind. und 100k Abonnenten sehr niedrig geschätzt ist.

Vorlaufkosten waren
Originalzitat Erling Ellingsen, Funcom Product Manager:
"Age of Conan cost around 200 million NOK to develop" 200 Millionen Norwegische Kronen sind aktuell in etwa 22 Millionen EUR.

Nach 12 Monaten sind also die Entwicklungskosten wieder drin.

Je nachdem wie Teuer die Lizenz war, hat und macht Funcom spätestens nach 2-3 Jahren Laufzeit ordenlich gewinn mit AoC. 

Im vergleich zu WoW mögen die Zahlen vielleicht nicht so toll sein, jedoch darf man nicht vergessen, dass hinter Funcom/AoC keine riesen Firma steht. Auch keine, der solche Zahlen zu wenig sind und das Spiel deshalb dicht machen würde. ^^


----------



## Mondamor (22. November 2008)

Danke  für die schöne Berechnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ich hoffe das Beste und werde erst mal weiterspielen.
Ich denke dass in der momentanen Finanzkrisenzeit keine Firma davor gefeit ist evtl Pleite zu gehen. Sieht man ja auch an grossen Banken, die angeblich "total krisensicher" waren. Für uns MMO´ler (egal welches Spiel!) ist da leider nichts in trockenen Tüchern.

Genug der Schwarzmalerei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allen weiterhin ein schönes Gemetzel, egal in welchem Game 

MfG
M


----------



## etmundi (22. November 2008)

Bundesbaer schrieb:


> Ähm ich glaube da hast du etwas falsch verstanden. Soweit ich weiß hatten sie geschrieben, das es ab 500.000 Abonnomenten ein wirklicher Erfolg (auch finanziell) wäre, das ist schon ein Unterschied ob nun über die Runden kommen oder gut Geld verdienen. Ich such die News mal eben raus.



Du hast recht.


----------



## Coup de grâce (23. November 2008)

Revington schrieb:


> Laut Funcom hat sich Age of Conan bis 30.06.2008 1 Million mal verkauft.
> Wenn Sie 7 EUR pro Retailbox verdient haben sind das 7 Millionen EUR.
> 
> Nun gehe mich mal von bescheidenen geschätzten 100k Abonnenten aus =~ 1,3 Millionen EUR Einnahmen
> ...



Solche von keiner Kenntnis getrübten Milchmädchenrechnungen tauchen in den Foren mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit auf. Es ist einfach nur noch lachhaft. Dabei ist es im Falle einer Aktiengesellschaft zudem völlig witzlos, sich irgendwelche Fantasie-Bilanzen und munter schöngerechneten Prognosen aus dem Ar ... äh, Ärmel zu leiern, denn unter dem nachfolgenden Link sind, was FC betrifft, alle relevanten Einnahmen/Ausgaben für sämtliche Quartale schwarz auf weiß aufgeführt (und für jeden einsehbar, wie sich das für ein börsennotiertes Unternehmen gehört):

http://www.funcom.com/wsp/funcom/frontend....H&item=1008

Und hier noch der tagesaktuelle Funcom-Aktienkurs, der nicht nur die Investoren interessieren dürfte:

http://www.oslobors.no/markedsaktivitet/st...__ticker=FUNCOM


----------



## Huds (23. November 2008)

lausebengel08 schrieb:


> Ich spiele Hdro und AOC  schon seit der Beta bei AOC zugar 7 Monate vor Relase
> und finde das ist genau das game was man schön relaxt nebenbei zocken kann.



Hdro ja .. aber AOC nebenbei entspannt spielen? ich bitte dich, du hast sicher gerade erst angefangen sonst würdest du sowas nicht sagen. AOC ist das grösste Ganker Drecksspiel das ich je gesehen habe. Es bietet NICHTS aber auch GAR NICHTS ausser vieleicht einer schönen Grafik. Ich ärgere mich noch heute das ich für sowas Geld aus dem fenster geworfen habe. Sorry aber das ist nunmal die Wahrheit und das wird sicherlich jeder bestätigen können der zumindest mal auf 80 gespielt hat, 90% der leute haben das vorher schon wieder weggeworfen.

Und das sage ich als eigentlich Pvp begeisterter Spieler.

cu


----------



## Tiegars (23. November 2008)

Moin,

sie werden sich hüten Benutzerzahlen zu publizieren. Zum einen würden sie dann zugeben dass sie in voller Breite versagt haben zum anderen würden dann noch mehr abspringen. Die leeren Server und die Servermerge zeigen ja das sie versagt haben. Was Funcom sich damals erlaubt hat mit dem Release von AOC ist eine Frechheit. Und wen jemand was anderes behauptet dann war er nicht dabei oder er hatte Tomaten auf den Augen. Die die jetzt angefangen haben wissen nicht wie es am Anfang war und somit können sie nicht mitreden. Ich für meinen Teil würde so einer Firma keinen Cent mehr geben. Aber es gibt eben Leute die nach einer Ohrfeige gerne die andere Backe hinhalten da bin ich eben anderst. 

Wen man realistisch ist hat AOC eigentlich gar nix ausser Grafik und Musik. Das PVP mit seinem neuen Mördersystem war wieder mal ein Schuss nach hinten. Die Leute auf den PVE Server werden mindestens 1 Jahr lang Leute killen müssen um an die Items zu kommen. Weil sonst man die Exp nicht erreicht. Und dort ist es eben schwerer PVP zu machen. Die Dungeons sind bei weitem nicht Herausfordernd wie ich es von WOW kenne und noch immer verbugt das nach einem Bosskampf nicht gelootet werden kann usw... 
Endcontent gibt es nicht. Was soll man dann als 80er noch machen? 

Meines erachtens nach sollten sie sich auf das RP konzentireren.

Funcom hat einfach kein Feingefühl. Die gehen von einem Extrem zum anderen schönstes Beispiel die Gem's.

Ausserdem hat nach Gerüchten zur folge Funcom 70% der Belegschaft gefeuert hier der Link:

http://www.tentonhammer.com/node/49839

Wir werden ja sehen was die Zukunft bringen wird.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Mordrach (23. November 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> ...
> Ausserdem hat nach Gerüchten zur folge Funcom 70% der Belegschaft gefeuert hier der Link:
> 
> http://www.tentonhammer.com/node/49839
> ...



Falsch, in dem Bericht steht, dass in Funcoms US Niederlassung 70% der Belegschaft entlassen wurde, überwiegend Personal des Customer Service und der Qualitätssicherung. Da sich die Hauptniederlassung in Norwegen befindet, kann hier wohl kaum allgemein von einer Entlassung von 70% der Belegschaft geredet werden.
Dass man den Customer Service und die QA verringert, wenn die Abo-Zahlen geringer als erwartet sind, ist natürlich eine logische Konsequenz.


----------



## corpescrust (23. November 2008)

Was die Leute hier immer erzählen !!

Ich hab seit gestern auch wieder einen aktiven Account .
Wollte zwar auf ein paar Schnuppertage tagen warten, aber egal.

Fakt ist, Asgard der Server auf dem ich spiele ist alles andere als leer.
Fakt ist ,dass Spiel hat einen riesen schub gemacht macht was Performance und Stabilität angeht.

Den Endcontent kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Was ich aber so mit kriege ist,dass die Leute sich schon wissen zu beschäftigen.

AOC ist sehr viel besser als sein Ruf und es muss sich bestimmt hinter keinem Spiel was atm auf dem Markt ist verstecken.  

Mir fällt jetzt kein Grund ein warum Funcom AOC einstellen sollte.

Sicher geht man mit sinkenden Abbo-Zahlen nicht hausieren.
Aber ich denk ein Stück weit ist das normal.
Ein Spiel kommt raus ,alle schauen ist das was für mich und entscheiden sich dann,
Bleiben oder zu meinem alten Spiel zurück ?

Bei Warhammer sieht es nicht ein Stück besser aus.
Nur WOW bewegt sich in anderen Demensionen.
Alle anderen müssen um jeden User kämpfen.


----------



## Revington (23. November 2008)

Coup schrieb:


> Solche von keiner Kenntnis getrübten Milchmädchenrechnungen tauchen in den Foren mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit auf. Es ist einfach nur noch lachhaft. Dabei ist es im Falle einer Aktiengesellschaft zudem völlig witzlos, sich irgendwelche Fantasie-Bilanzen und munter schöngerechneten Prognosen aus dem Ar ... äh, Ärmel zu leiern, denn unter dem nachfolgenden Link sind, was FC betrifft, alle relevanten Einnahmen/Ausgaben für sämtliche Quartale schwarz auf weiß aufgeführt (und für jeden einsehbar, wie sich das für ein börsennotiertes Unternehmen gehört):
> 
> http://www.funcom.com/wsp/funcom/frontend....H&item=1008
> 
> ...



Quelle zu den Entwicklungskosten:
http://aoc.wikia.com/wiki/Game_Development_Translation

Die von mir sehr niedrig geschätzen 100k Abonnenten möchtest du nicht ernsthaft anzweifeln oder?
Im übrigen kenne ich die Quartalszahlen von FC, und das nicht erst seit AoC. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abgesehen davon hat FC im dritten Quartal gut 7 Million Eur Einnahmen vor Steuern und Abschreibungen gehabt und immerhin noch 2,7 Millionen EUR "Earnings After Tax and Discontinued Operations" Also Einnahmen nach Steuern und Abschreibungen. Nachzulesen im Quartalsbericht. Aber wie ich bereits vorher sagte, es gibt halt immer leute die nicht genug kriegen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie Mondamor schon geschrieben hat, kann in der momentanen Finanzkriese allerdings wirklich jedes Unternehmen Pleite gehen.


----------



## Revington (23. November 2008)

Mordrach schrieb:


> Falsch, in dem Bericht steht, dass in Funcoms US Niederlassung 70% der Belegschaft entlassen wurde, überwiegend Personal des Customer Service und der Qualitätssicherung. Da sich die Hauptniederlassung in Norwegen befindet, kann hier wohl kaum allgemein von einer Entlassung von 70% der Belegschaft geredet werden.
> Dass man den Customer Service und die QA verringert, wenn die Abo-Zahlen geringer als erwartet sind, ist natürlich eine logische Konsequenz.



Jepp, und ein großes Customer Service Center hat Funcom erst kürzlich in der Schweiz errichtet.


----------



## Môrticielle (23. November 2008)

Frocentus schrieb:


> Interessanterweise waren beim letzten Quartalsbericht (Q3/2008) vom Funcom keine Spielerzahlen von Age Of Conan hinterlegt - im Gegensatz zu Q2 wo sie damit noch angegeben haben.
> 
> Funcom hat zwar im dritten Quartal gut verdient, aber das weglassen der Spielerzahlen lässt auch einiges zwischen den Zeilen lesen.


Ja, den Quartalsbericht hatte ich auch aufmerksam gelesen und mußte darüber lächeln, daß sie im Gegensatz zum Q2/2008 keine Abonenntenzahlen nannten. Klar, daß diese weit unter den angepeilten Zahlen liegen. Dies geben sie ja sogar im Q3/2008 zu und nennen als eines der vorrangigen Ziele die Rückgewinnung von Kunden. Und sie kündigen bereits an, daß der Umsatz (und folglich auch der Reingewinn nach Steuern) im 4. Quartal deutlich niedriger liegen wird, als im dritten, auch wenn er noch positiv sein wird.

Daß Funcom keine genauen Kundenzahlen nennt, ist ganz eindeutig eine Verschleierungsmaßnahme, denen eine katastrophale Entwicklung bei den Abonnementszahlen zugrunde liegt. Hätten sie nur einen mäßigen Abfall, dann könnten sie Zahlen nennen, bei starken Abfällen müssen sie sich aber in so unscharfe Formulierungen wie "die Entwicklung der Abonnementszahlen liegt unter den Prognosen" fliehen, da sie ansonsten Gefahr liefen, auch das letzte Zutrauen der Investoren zu verlieren.

Interessant finde ich auch, daß bei den Planungen für die Zukunft AoCs zwar Expansion in den asiatischen und russischen Markt erwähnt sind, aber mit keinem Wort mehr eine Portierung von AoC auf XBox erwähnt wird. Ein Schelm, wer Arges dabei denkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiegars (23. November 2008)

Revington schrieb:


> Jepp, und ein großes Customer Service Center hat Funcom erst kürzlich in der Schweiz errichtet.


Blödsinn das schweizer Zentrum gibts schon lange. Wohne ja in der nähe. Die Frage ist nur wie lange noch^^

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Môrticielle (23. November 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Wen man realistisch ist hat AOC eigentlich gar nix ausser Grafik und Musik. Das PVP mit seinem neuen Mördersystem war wieder mal ein Schuss nach hinten.


Mein Beileid zu deinem fehlenden Realismus, denn AoC hat eines der intelligentesten Klassendesigns, daß ich jemals gesehen habe: Die drei Klassen eines Archetypus (Soldaten, Diebe, Heiler, Caster) unterscheiden sich wohltuend in ihren Möglichkeiten und erfordern in der gleichen Spielsituation unterschiedliche Strategien. Da gefällt mir die Klassengestaltung bei WAR erheblich schlechter, denn mit den dort vorhandenen "Spiegelklassen", die fast völlig identische Fähigkeiten besitzen (bsp.: Hexenjäger/Hexenkriegerin, Feuerzauberer/Zauberin, Maschinist/Magus etc.), ist das Klassendesign erheblich langweiliger.

Das Problem mit AoC ist aber weder die Klassengestaltung noch die Grafik/Sound, auch PvP-System etc. sind nicht das Thema. Das Problem ist schlichtweg, daß das Spiel ein halbes Jahr zu früh auf den Markt geworfen wurde. Hätte man bis jetzt intesiv am Spiel entwickelt und es zum Weihnachtsgeschäft veröffentlicht, hätte es m.E. erheblich bessere Marktchancen gehabt.


----------



## Tiegars (23. November 2008)

Môrticielle schrieb:


> Das Problem mit AoC ist aber weder die Klassengestaltung noch die Grafik/Sound, auch PvP-System etc. sind nicht das Thema. Das Problem ist schlichtweg, daß das Spiel ein halbes Jahr zu früh auf den Markt geworfen wurde. Hätte man bis jetzt intesiv am Spiel entwickelt und es zum Weihnachtsgeschäft veröffentlicht, hätte es m.E. erheblich bessere Marktchancen gehabt.



Genau das ist das Kernproblem. Das Spiel wäre ein Kassenknüller gewesen. Nun haben sie damit genau das Gegenteil erreicht. Der Ruf ist eh am Boden. Sie haben eine Menge Leute sauer gemacht und viele werden sich hüten jemals noch ein Produkt der Firma Failcom zu kaufen. Wieso meinst du das sie nicht mal die aktiven Accounts veröffentlichen^^

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Revington (23. November 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Blödsinn das schweizer Zentrum gibts schon lange. Wohne ja in der nähe. Die Frage ist nur wie lange noch^^
> 
> Gruss Tiegars



Da kann das aber vorher kein Support Center gewesen sein:

"Um die Supportsituation für nicht englische Kunden schneller verbessern zu können, werden wir ein Supportcenter in Europa einrichten. Genauer gesagt in der Schweiz."

http://forums-eu.ageofconan.com/showpost.p...amp;postcount=2

Ist vom Juni, also noch nicht soo alt. Aber wer weis, vielleicht wars auch nur ne fake Nachricht von FC um ein bischen im Gespräch zu sein, ala "Guckt, wir haben so viele Kunden, wir müssen Leute einstellen!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Coup de grâce (23. November 2008)

Revington schrieb:


> Quelle zu den Entwicklungskosten:
> http://aoc.wikia.com/wiki/Game_Development_Translation



Gott oh Gott ... Dir ist schon klar, dass in einer Bilanz nicht nur die "Entwicklungskosten" negativ zu Buche schlagen?



> Wie Mondamor schon geschrieben hat, kann in der momentanen Finanzkriese allerdings wirklich jedes Unternehmen Pleite gehen.



Ja, ist klar ... Und am Ende ist AoC dann nicht aufgrund mangelnder Qualität/Spielerzahlen, sondern wegen der Finanzkrise vor die Wand gefahren - lol. Oder wie im off. Forum jemand sinngemäß schrieb: "AoC ist so gut, dass sie in den USA die QA haben einsparen können."


----------



## SirYork (23. November 2008)

AOC war einfach eine überbrückung bis warhammer kommt darum hatte es fc auch so eilig das spiel auch wenn noch unfertig rauszubringen den sie wussten das nach warhammer keiner mehr den scheiss kaufen würde


----------



## Tiegars (23. November 2008)

SirYork schrieb:


> AOC war einfach eine überbrückung bis warhammer kommt darum hatte es fc auch so eilig das spiel auch wenn noch unfertig rauszubringen den sie wussten das nach warhammer keiner mehr den scheiss kaufen würde


Ich hätte es zwar nicht so krass ausgedrückt aber du hast recht^^

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Ομιγρον (23. November 2008)

"Das Leben ist so hart, jammer jammer jammer jammer..." ihr habt Probleme.
Es Hungern Menschen auf der Welt und ihr könnt euch Monate lang nur über ein und das selbe Spiel auslassen, so als wäre es das wichtigste in eurem Leben.
Ach ja, habe es ganz vergessen, wir Leben in der Spaß-Gesellschaft Deutschland, hier fällt geistiges Diarrhoe, wie Regen aus dem Himmel. 

Suhlt euch weiterhin in halluzinierter Genialität und flennt trotzdem unentwegt rum, weil man euch nicht zufächert und wie Herren behandelt, für die ihr euch haltet.


----------



## SirYork (23. November 2008)

was bist du für ein depp????
wenns dich so ärgert dann farh doch runter und hilf den leuten (dabei wirst du eh erschossen) aber nerv uns nicht mit deinen rlproblemen juckt nämlich niemanden


----------



## Ομιγρον (23. November 2008)

SirYork schrieb:


> was bist du für ein depp????
> wenns dich so ärgert dann farh doch runter und hilf den leuten (dabei wirst du eh erschossen) aber nerv uns nicht mit deinen rlproblemen juckt nämlich niemanden




Alright, Sir York.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (23. November 2008)

Ich denke das Forum braucht nicht noch mehr Flame und "Das Spiel ist so schlecht"-Threads, solange nicht neue Argumente gebracht werden.


----------

